

Now watch the movie Matrix - on twitter - axemclion
http://twitter.com/matrixthemovie
Created using a simple twitter status scheduler (http://time2tweet.appspot.com) . Uploaded the script of the movie, and now, we can all watch Matrix at the "twitter" near you.
======
axemclion
Done with my weekend project, <http://time2tweet.appspot.com> Uploaded the
script file to the application. Twitter account is updated every 1/2 with the
movie script. Now watch Matrix, at the "twitter" near you.

------
axemclion
And the best part is ... now you can QUOTE ("retweet") from movies :)

